# Valentine gave me 3 boys



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Went home Friday to find Valentine standing beside the shed with a newborn nursing. Went in the pen with her and she went back to the shed and started pushing. Just the head no legs sticking out. Helped with that one and no sooner cleaned and cleared him off here comes number 3.  

Two buckskins and one tricolor broken buckskin (?) all bucks. The first need bose but is fine today. The tricolor has already tried to hump his brothers and throws his front leg out when playing with me. :laugh: 

I will post pic's on FB one day when my son can get this computer to download right.

One more to go. Valentine's sister, Clementine. I think she'll have 1 unless they are small maybe 2. This will be her first time. Val gave me a single doe (Fancy) last year.

Gina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! glad you were there to assist with the second


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job.....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome! :thumb: and Good Job! I hope I get all boys. I think I might be the only one who says this. :chin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Excited to see pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

YAH!!! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Bleatinghearts. I am right there with you. I want boys more then girls and so far we only have 1 boy and 3 girls. The one girl I got as a bottle baby.

Congrats Mrs. Lam on the new kids. Have fun with them they grow so fast.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats Gina!! I am so happy for you! I bet they are adorable! I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Candice, do you mind if I use the name, Trouble for my tricolor buckling? He is into everything! So far we call the other two, Thing 1 and Thing 2 as they haven't shown us what they want to be called yet.

The tricolor got in his mom's trough this morning and every time she took a bite he put his nose up against her's to see what she was eating. Too cute! He comes sideways hopping up to me and hits me with his leg til I sit down on his level. He loves to "bug tussle" with my hand and try to jump in my lap to eat my hair. The other 2 play together and try to ignore me. I will try to find them pet homes and keep the 3rd one.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That would be a great name, I love the name Trouble! He sounds like my girl, hehe!!! She might be a mama, but she's still a trouble making big kid! 
I am the same way, I just call them baby until a name fits. Just like on Saturday....from out of nowhere, my 4yo daughter said she wanted to name our kiko/boer doeling...MIA. I love it! Fits that doeling perfectly! 

They sound soooo sweet and so curious! I love goat kids! We have a lap baby too, Trouble's buckling, he prefers people over other goats! We've had to work with him so he would hang around the others...LOL And this evening....he wanted to be cuddled instead of eating with the other kids, so my oldest daughter held him in her lap next to the feeder so he could get his 'cuddle' time in and eat too....such a spoiled brat LOL

You definitely gotta get some pics up!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Went out this morning and found my LGD Grumpy had rolled under the fence and was sleeping up against the babies dog house. :sigh: I'm worried he will try to play and wack one with a paw. (He did it to a chicken and killed it) He is just so fascinated by them. He will lay at the gate and watch them nurse and play with his head on his paws. They weigh about 3lbs now. All legs and ears. Charlie should put up pic's when he gets a day off. I have to bribe him to do anything. Teenage boys suck. :help: 

Gina


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea!!!! 

Can't wait to see them


----------

